# 12 months refused



## evernow1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I'm a French citizen. I've spent much time in Australia as a tourist. Between 2005 and 2010 I went there for 6 months the first time, then 4 times for 12 months. I came back to France on the 1st of August 2010 and I applied for a Prospective Marriage Visa (with very solid evidences of a genuine relationship) in September 2010 and withdrew my application in October because we had broken up.
I applied for a new 12 months visa in January 2011 but they refused to give it to me on the ground that I had spent too much time in Australia over the past 5 years (more time in Oz than in my country) and, because of that PMV thing they also had concerns that I was trying to immigrate. They said I am a case of "De Facto Residence", that they're not satistied that I'm a genuine visitor.
But I'd like to go to Australia again. 
If I apply for a E-Visitor, do you think it would be granted to me?
Would it be OK to apply now or should I wait for a while? 
How long should I wait for?
Thank you for taking the time to read my message. I hope you can answer my questions.
Evernow1


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

That seems to be a very harsh judgement though they may have concerns on what you were doing all that time other than if you had WHVs for two of the four years.
If however you have ample funds to support yourself in Australia and some plans re what you would be doing, I would have thought it OK to grant a tourist vusa,
If you want to take it a step further, put your case to the Global Feedback Unit with full details, the emailing link being under Contact on Immi pages - Workers - Visas & Immigration

I'd reckon you would be better off doing that initially rather than just applying for an eVisa even in a few months time for they will likely have the refusal recorded and contacting the GFU may be a step to getting it esponged.


----------



## fflo3111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello,

So I was wandering if you got the visa in the end ? You send your message more than 2 years ago, si how did you go ?
Just been refusing a eVisitor visa so I'm curious to know what happened ?!

Cheers


----------

